# Cirrus Logic CS4206



## fernandel (Sep 24, 2013)

Installation of FreeBSD 10.0-ALPHA1 on iMac 11,1 was successful but I have problem with sound settings.


```
cat /dev/sndstat
 Installed devices:
 pcm0: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> (play)
 pcm1: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Internal Analog 4.0/2.0)> (play/rec) default
 pcm2: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Rear Analog)> (play/rec)
 pcm3: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Rear Digital)> (play/rec)
```

In sysctl.conf I have 
	
	



```
hw.snd.default_unit=1
```
 but it doesn't work. I did try 2 and 3 also. I saw some post about setting hints (device.hints) but I don't know how. I did run `sysctl dev.hdaa` but it is too difficult for me.

Thanks in advance.

Fernandel


----------



## fonz (Sep 24, 2013)

Obligatory disclaimer: Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions.


----------



## fernandel (Sep 24, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> Obligatory disclaimer: Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions.



I have the same problem on FreeBSD 9.1 and 9.2-RELEASE.


----------



## fonz (Sep 24, 2013)

fernandel said:
			
		

> I have the same problem on FreeBSD 9.1 and 9.2-RELEASE.


Actually, 9.2-RELEASE isn't out yet 

Anyway, normally hw.snd.default_unit should be 0. Do you have the right sound driver loaded and are your mixer(8) values not set too low?


----------



## ColdfireMC (Sep 24, 2013)

DSP seems to be compatible, but the configuration appears to be bad. Have you tried audio/oss?


----------



## fernandel (Sep 24, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> Actually, 9.2-RELEASE isn't out yet
> 
> Anyway, normally hw.snd.default_unit should be 0. Do you have the right sound driver loaded and are your mixer(8) values not set too low?



IMO unit 0 is just for play through HDMI (TV). I did try all and only unit 2 works but not through speakers. I need to have headphones connected. The microphone built into the computer doesn't work either.

Thank you.


----------



## fernandel (Sep 24, 2013)

ColdfireMC said:
			
		

> DSP seems to be compatible, but the configuration appears to be bad. Have you tried audio/oss?



Not yet.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 24, 2013)

Can you add this to /boot/loader.conf:

```
boot_verbose="YES"
```
And reboot. Then copy/paste the information from the sounddriver here.


----------



## fernandel (Sep 24, 2013)

I hope that is okay.


```
hdacc0: <ATI R6xx HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <ATI R6xx Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
hdaa0: Subsystem ID: 0x00aa0100
hdaa0: NumGPIO=0 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=0
hdaa0: Original pins configuration:
hdaa0: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa0:  3 18560010 1  0  Digital-out   Jack  Digital 0x18       Unknown 0
hdaa0: Patched pins configuration:
hdaa0: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa0:  3 18560010 1  0  Digital-out   Jack  Digital 0x18       Unknown 0
hdaa0: 1 associations found:
hdaa0: Association 0 (1) out:
hdaa0:  Pin nid=3 seq=0
hdaa0: Tracing association 0 (1)
hdaa0:  Pin 3 traced to DAC 2
hdaa0: Association 0 (1) trace succeeded
hdaa0: Looking for additional DAC for association 0 (1)
hdaa0: Tracing input monitor
hdaa0: Tracing other input monitors
hdaa0: Tracing beeper
hdaa0: Pin sense: nid=3 sense=0x7fffffff (disconnected, ELD valid)
hdaa0: FG config/quirks: forcestereo ivref50 ivref80 ivref100 ivref
pcm0: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> at nid 3 on hdaa0
pcm0: Playback:
pcm0:      Stream cap: 0x00000005 AC3 PCM
pcm0:         PCM cap: 0x00020070 16 bits, 32 44 48 KHz
pcm0:             DAC: 2
pcm0: 
pcm0:     nid=3 [pin: Digital-out (Jack)]
pcm0:       + <- nid=2 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm0: 
pcm0: Mixer "vol" -> "none": child=0x00000010
pcm0: Mixer "pcm": parent="vol"
pcm0: Soft PCM mixer ENABLED
pcm0: Playback channel set is: Front Left, Front Right, 
pcm0: Playback channel matrix is: 2.0 (disconnected)
hdacc1: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac1
hdaa1: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
hdaa1: Subsystem ID: 0x106b5100
hdaa1: NumGPIO=4 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=0
hdaa1:  GPIO0: disabled
hdaa1:  GPIO1: disabled
hdaa1:  GPIO2: disabled
hdaa1:  GPIO3: output state=0
hdaa1: Original pins configuration:
hdaa1: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa1:  9 012b4050 5  0  Headphones    Jack  Combo   Rear       Green   0
hdaa1: 10 90100140 4  0  Speaker       Fixed Unknown Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa1: 11 90100142 4  2  Speaker       Fixed Unknown Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa1: 12 018b3020 2  0  Line-in       Jack  Combo   Rear       Blue    0
hdaa1: 13 90a00110 1  0  Mic           Fixed Unknown Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa1: 14 400000f0 15 0  Line-out      None  Unknown 0x00       Unknown 0
hdaa1: 15 01cbe030 3  0  SPDIF-in      Jack  Combo   Rear       White   0
hdaa1: 16 014be060 6  0  SPDIF-out     Jack  Combo   Rear       White   0
hdaa1: 18 400000f0 15 0  Line-out      None  Unknown 0x00       Unknown 0
hdaa1: 21 400000f0 15 0  Line-out      None  Unknown 0x00       Unknown 0
hdaa1: Patched pins configuration:
hdaa1: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa1:  9 012b4050 5  0  Headphones    Jack  Combo   Rear       Green   0
hdaa1: 10 90100140 4  0  Speaker       Fixed Unknown Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa1: 11 90100142 4  2  Speaker       Fixed Unknown Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa1: 12 018b3020 2  0  Line-in       Jack  Combo   Rear       Blue    0
hdaa1: 13 90a00110 1  0  Mic           Fixed Unknown Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa1: 14 400000f0 15 0  Line-out      None  Unknown 0x00       Unknown 0 DISA
hdaa1: 15 01cbe030 3  0  SPDIF-in      Jack  Combo   Rear       White   0
hdaa1: 16 014be060 6  0  SPDIF-out     Jack  Combo   Rear       White   0
hdaa1: 18 400000f0 15 0  Line-out      None  Unknown 0x00       Unknown 0 DISA
hdaa1: 21 400000f0 15 0  Line-out      None  Unknown 0x00       Unknown 0 DISA
hdaa1: 6 associations found:
hdaa1: Association 0 (1) in:
hdaa1:  Pin nid=13 seq=0
hdaa1: Association 1 (2) in:
hdaa1:  Pin nid=12 seq=0
hdaa1: Association 2 (3) in:
hdaa1:  Pin nid=15 seq=0
hdaa1: Association 3 (4) out:
hdaa1:  Pin nid=10 seq=0
hdaa1:  Pin nid=11 seq=2
hdaa1: Association 4 (5) out:
hdaa1:  Pin nid=9 seq=0
hdaa1: Association 5 (6) out:
hdaa1:  Pin nid=16 seq=0
hdaa1: Tracing association 0 (1)
hdaa1:  Unable to trace pin 13 to ADC 5, undo traces
hdaa1:  Pin 13 traced to ADC 6
hdaa1: Association 0 (1) trace succeeded
hdaa1: Tracing association 1 (2)
hdaa1:  Pin 12 traced to ADC 5
hdaa1: Association 1 (2) trace succeeded
hdaa1: Tracing association 2 (3)
hdaa1:  Pin 15 traced to ADC 7
hdaa1: Association 2 (3) trace succeeded
hdaa1: Tracing association 3 (4)
hdaa1:  Pin 10 traced to DAC 3
hdaa1:  Pin 11 traced to DAC 4
hdaa1: Association 3 (4) trace succeeded
hdaa1: Tracing association 4 (5)
hdaa1:  Pin 9 traced to DAC 2
hdaa1: Association 4 (5) trace succeeded
hdaa1: Tracing association 5 (6)
hdaa1:  Pin 16 traced to DAC 8
hdaa1: Association 5 (6) trace succeeded
hdaa1: Looking for additional ADC for association 0 (1)
hdaa1: Looking for additional ADC for association 1 (2)
hdaa1: Looking for additional ADC for association 2 (3)
hdaa1: Looking for additional DAC for association 3 (4)
hdaa1: Looking for additional DAC for association 4 (5)
hdaa1: Looking for additional DAC for association 5 (6)
hdaa1: Tracing input monitor
hdaa1: Tracing other input monitors
hdaa1:  Tracing nid 12 to out
hdaa1:  Tracing nid 13 to out
hdaa1:  Tracing nid 15 to out
hdaa1: Tracing beeper
hdaa1: Pin sense: nid=9 sense=0x80000000 (connected)
hdaa1: FG config/quirks: forcestereo ivref50 ivref80 ivref100 ivref
pcm1: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Internal Analog 4.0/2.0)> at nid 10,11 and 13 on hdaa1
pcm1: Playback:
pcm1:      Stream cap: 0x00000003 FLOAT32 PCM
pcm1:         PCM cap: 0x001e07f0 16 20 24 32 bits, 32 44 48 88 96 176 192 KHz
pcm1:             DAC: 3 4
pcm1: 
pcm1:     nid=10 [pin: Speaker (Fixed)]
pcm1:       + <- nid=3 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm1: 
pcm1:     nid=11 [pin: Speaker (Fixed)]
pcm1:       + <- nid=4 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm1: 
pcm1: Record:
pcm1:      Stream cap: 0x00000003 FLOAT32 PCM
pcm1:         PCM cap: 0x001e01f5 16 20 24 32 bits, 8 16 32 44 48 88 96 KHz
pcm1:             ADC: 6
pcm1: 
pcm1:     nid=6 [audio input]
pcm1:       + <- nid=13 [pin: Mic (Fixed)] [src: monitor]
pcm1: 
pcm1: Master Volume (OSS: vol): -57/6dB
pcm1:    +- ctl  2 (nid   3 out):    -57/6dB (128 steps) + mute
pcm1:    +- ctl  3 (nid   4 out):    -57/6dB (128 steps) + mute
pcm1: 
pcm1: PCM Volume (OSS: pcm): -57/6dB
pcm1:    +- ctl  2 (nid   3 out):    -57/6dB (128 steps) + mute
pcm1:    +- ctl  3 (nid   4 out):    -57/6dB (128 steps) + mute
pcm1: 
pcm1: Microphone2 Volume (OSS: monitor): 0/30dB
pcm1:    +- ctl  5 (nid   6 in   0): -51/12dB (64 steps) + mute
pcm1:    +- ctl  7 (nid  13 out):    0/30dB (4 steps)
pcm1: 
pcm1: Recording Level (OSS: rec): -51/12dB
pcm1:    +- ctl  5 (nid   6 in   0): -51/12dB (64 steps) + mute
pcm1:    +- ctl  7 (nid  13 out):    0/30dB (4 steps)
pcm1: 
pcm1: Mixer "vol":
pcm1: Mixer "pcm":
pcm1: Mixer "rec":
pcm1: Mixer "monitor":
pcm1: Playback channel set is: Front Left, Front Right, Back Left, Back Right, 
pcm1: Playback channel matrix is: 4.0 (unknown)
pcm1: Automatically set rec source to: monitor
pcm1: Recording channel set is: Front Left, Front Right, 
pcm1: Recording channel matrix is: 2.0 (unknown)
pcm2: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Rear Analog)> at nid 9 and 12 on hdaa1
pcm2: Playback:
pcm2:      Stream cap: 0x00000003 FLOAT32 PCM
pcm2:         PCM cap: 0x001e07f0 16 20 24 32 bits, 32 44 48 88 96 176 192 KHz
pcm2:             DAC: 2
pcm2: 
pcm2:     nid=9 [pin: Headphones (Green Jack)]
pcm2:       + <- nid=2 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm2: 
pcm2: Record:
pcm2:      Stream cap: 0x00000003 FLOAT32 PCM
pcm2:         PCM cap: 0x001e01f5 16 20 24 32 bits, 8 16 32 44 48 88 96 KHz
pcm2:             ADC: 5
pcm2: 
pcm2:     nid=5 [audio input]
pcm2:       + <- nid=12 [pin: Line-in (Blue Jack)] [src: line]
pcm2: 
pcm2: Master Volume (OSS: vol): -57/6dB
pcm2:    +- ctl  1 (nid   2 out):    -57/6dB (128 steps) + mute
pcm2: 
pcm2: PCM Volume (OSS: pcm): -57/6dB
pcm2:    +- ctl  1 (nid   2 out):    -57/6dB (128 steps) + mute
pcm2: 
pcm2: Line-in Volume (OSS: line): 0/30dB
pcm2:    +- ctl  4 (nid   5 in   0): -51/12dB (64 steps) + mute
pcm2:    +- ctl  6 (nid  12 out):    0/30dB (4 steps)
pcm2: 
pcm2: Recording Level (OSS: rec): -51/12dB
pcm2:    +- ctl  4 (nid   5 in   0): -51/12dB (64 steps) + mute
pcm2:    +- ctl  6 (nid  12 out):    0/30dB (4 steps)
pcm2: 
pcm2: Mixer "vol":
pcm2: Mixer "pcm":
pcm2: Mixer "line":
pcm2: Mixer "rec":
pcm2: Playback channel set is: Front Left, Front Right, 
pcm2: Playback channel matrix is: 2.0 (connected)
pcm2: Recording channel set is: Front Left, Front Right, 
pcm2: Recording channel matrix is: 2.0 (disconnected)
pcm3: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Rear Digital)> at nid 16 and 15 on hdaa1
pcm3: Playback:
pcm3:      Stream cap: 0x00000007 AC3 FLOAT32 PCM
pcm3:         PCM cap: 0x001e07f0 16 20 24 32 bits, 32 44 48 88 96 176 192 KHz
pcm3:             DAC: 8
pcm3: 
pcm3:     nid=16 [pin: SPDIF-out (White Jack)]
pcm3:       + <- nid=8 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm3: 
pcm3: Record:
pcm3:      Stream cap: 0x00000007 AC3 FLOAT32 PCM
pcm3:         PCM cap: 0x001e0570 16 20 24 32 bits, 32 44 48 96 192 KHz
pcm3:             ADC: 7
pcm3: 
pcm3:     nid=7 [audio input]
pcm3:       + <- nid=15 [pin: SPDIF-in (White Jack)] [src: dig1]
pcm3: 
pcm3: Mixer "vol" -> "none": child=0x00000010
pcm3: Mixer "pcm": parent="vol"
pcm3: Soft PCM mixer ENABLED
pcm3: Playback channel set is: Front Left, Front Right, 
pcm3: Playback channel matrix is: 2.0 (unknown)
pcm3: Recording channel set is: Front Left, Front Right, 
pcm3: Recording channel matrix is: 2.0 (disconnected)
```


----------



## fernandel (Sep 25, 2013)

More information:

```
FreeBSD Audio Driver (64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> on hdaa0  (1p:1v/0r:0v)
        snddev flags=0x2e7<SIMPLEX,AUTOVCHAN,SOFTPCMVOL,BUSY,MPSAFE,REGISTERED,VPC>
        [pcm0:play:dsp0.p0]: spd 48000, fmt 0x00200010, flags 0x00006100, 0x00000004
        interrupts 0, underruns 0, feed 0, ready 0 [b:4096/2048/2|bs:4096/2048/2]
        channel flags=0x6100<BUSY,HAS_VCHAN,VCHAN_PASSTHROUGH>
        {userland} -> feeder_mixer(0x00200010) -> {hardware}
        pcm0:play:dsp0.p0[pcm0:virtual:dsp0.vp0]: spd 8000, fmt 0x00100008, flags 0x10000000, 0x00000000
        interrupts 0, underruns 0, feed 0, ready 0 [b:0/0/0|bs:0/0/0]
        channel flags=0x10000000<VIRTUAL>
        {userland} -> feeder_root(0x00000000) -> {hardware}
pcm1: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Internal Analog 4.0/2.0)> on hdaa1  (1p:1v/1r:1v)
        snddev flags=0x2e2<AUTOVCHAN,BUSY,MPSAFE,REGISTERED,VPC>
        [pcm1:play:dsp1.p0]: spd 48000, fmt 0x00200010, flags 0x00002100, 0x00000004
        interrupts 0, underruns 0, feed 0, ready 0 [b:4096/2048/2|bs:4096/2048/2]
        channel flags=0x2100<BUSY,HAS_VCHAN>
        {userland} -> feeder_mixer(0x00200010) -> {hardware}
        pcm1:play:dsp1.p0[pcm1:virtual:dsp1.vp0]: spd 8000, fmt 0x00100008, flags 0x10000000, 0x00000000
        interrupts 0, underruns 0, feed 0, ready 0 [b:0/0/0|bs:0/0/0]
        channel flags=0x10000000<VIRTUAL>
        {userland} -> feeder_root(0x00000000) -> {hardware}
        [pcm1:record:dsp1.r0]: spd 48000, fmt 0x00200010, flags 0x00002100, 0x00000005
        interrupts 0, overruns 0, feed 0, hfree 4096, sfree 4096 [b:4096/2048/2|bs:4096/2048/2]
        channel flags=0x2100<BUSY,HAS_VCHAN>
        {hardware} -> feeder_root(0x00200010) -> feeder_mixer(0x00200010) -> {userland}
        pcm1:record:dsp1.r0[pcm1:virtual:dsp1.vr0]: spd 8000, fmt 0x00100008, flags 0x10000000, 0x00000000
        interrupts 0, overruns 0, feed 0, hfree 0, sfree 0 [b:0/0/0|bs:0/0/0]
        channel flags=0x10000000<VIRTUAL>
        {hardware} -> feeder_root(0x00000000) -> {userland}                                                                                        
pcm2: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Rear Analog)> on hdaa1  (1p:1v/1r:1v) default                                                                          
        snddev flags=0x2e2<AUTOVCHAN,BUSY,MPSAFE,REGISTERED,VPC>                                                                                   
        [pcm2:play:dsp2.p0]: spd 48000, fmt 0x00200010, flags 0x00002100, 0x00000004                                                               
        interrupts 0, underruns 0, feed 0, ready 0 [b:4096/2048/2|bs:4096/2048/2]                                                                  
        channel flags=0x2100<BUSY,HAS_VCHAN>                                                                                                       
        {userland} -> feeder_mixer(0x00200010) -> {hardware}                                                                                       
        pcm2:play:dsp2.p0[pcm2:virtual:dsp2.vp0]: spd 8000, fmt 0x00100008, flags 0x10000000, 0x00000000                                           
        interrupts 0, underruns 0, feed 0, ready 0 [b:0/0/0|bs:0/0/0]                                                                              
        channel flags=0x10000000<VIRTUAL>
        {userland} -> feeder_root(0x00000000) -> {hardware}
        [pcm2:record:dsp2.r0]: spd 48000, fmt 0x00200010, flags 0x00002100, 0x00000005
        interrupts 0, overruns 0, feed 0, hfree 4096, sfree 4096 [b:4096/2048/2|bs:4096/2048/2]
        channel flags=0x2100<BUSY,HAS_VCHAN>
        {hardware} -> feeder_root(0x00200010) -> feeder_mixer(0x00200010) -> {userland}
        pcm2:record:dsp2.r0[pcm2:virtual:dsp2.vr0]: spd 8000, fmt 0x00100008, flags 0x10000000, 0x00000000
        interrupts 0, overruns 0, feed 0, hfree 0, sfree 0 [b:0/0/0|bs:0/0/0]
        channel flags=0x10000000<VIRTUAL>
        {hardware} -> feeder_root(0x00000000) -> {userland}
pcm3: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Rear Digital)> on hdaa1  (1p:1v/1r:1v)
        snddev flags=0x2e6<AUTOVCHAN,SOFTPCMVOL,BUSY,MPSAFE,REGISTERED,VPC>
        [pcm3:play:dsp3.p0]: spd 48000, fmt 0x00200010, flags 0x00006100, 0x00000004
        interrupts 0, underruns 0, feed 0, ready 0 [b:4096/2048/2|bs:4096/2048/2]
        channel flags=0x6100<BUSY,HAS_VCHAN,VCHAN_PASSTHROUGH>
        {userland} -> feeder_mixer(0x00200010) -> {hardware}
        pcm3:play:dsp3.p0[pcm3:virtual:dsp3.vp0]: spd 8000, fmt 0x00100008, flags 0x10000000, 0x00000000
        interrupts 0, underruns 0, feed 0, ready 0 [b:0/0/0|bs:0/0/0]
        channel flags=0x10000000<VIRTUAL>
        {userland} -> feeder_root(0x00000000) -> {hardware}
        [pcm3:record:dsp3.r0]: spd 48000, fmt 0x00200010, flags 0x00006100, 0x00000005
        interrupts 0, overruns 0, feed 0, hfree 4096, sfree 4096 [b:4096/2048/2|bs:4096/2048/2]
        channel flags=0x6100<BUSY,HAS_VCHAN,VCHAN_PASSTHROUGH>
        {hardware} -> feeder_root(0x00200010) -> feeder_mixer(0x00200010) -> {userland}
        pcm3:record:dsp3.r0[pcm3:virtual:dsp3.vr0]: spd 8000, fmt 0x00100008, flags 0x10000000, 0x00000000
        interrupts 0, overruns 0, feed 0, hfree 0, sfree 0 [b:0/0/0|bs:0/0/0]
        channel flags=0x10000000<VIRTUAL>
        {hardware} -> feeder_root(0x00000000) -> {userland}

File Versions:
$FreeBSD: head/sys/dev/sound/pcm/vchan.c 193640 2009-06-07 19:12:08Z ariff $
$FreeBSD: head/sys/dev/sound/pcm/sound.c 243459 2012-11-23 15:31:00Z mav $
$FreeBSD: head/sys/dev/sound/pcm/sndstat.c 248381 2013-03-16 17:57:00Z joel $
$FreeBSD: head/sys/dev/sound/pcm/mixer.c 246454 2013-02-07 08:20:03Z hselasky $
$FreeBSD: head/sys/dev/sound/pcm/feeder_volume.c 193640 2009-06-07 19:12:08Z ariff $
$FreeBSD: head/sys/dev/sound/pcm/feeder_rate.c 209193 2010-06-15 07:06:54Z avg $
$FreeBSD: head/sys/dev/sound/pcm/feeder_mixer.c 193640 2009-06-07 19:12:08Z ariff $
$FreeBSD: head/sys/dev/sound/pcm/feeder_matrix.c 243138 2012-11-16 07:05:57Z mav $
$FreeBSD: head/sys/dev/sound/pcm/feeder_format.c 193640 2009-06-07 19:12:08Z ariff $
$FreeBSD: head/sys/dev/sound/pcm/feeder_eq.c 209193 2010-06-15 07:06:54Z avg $
$FreeBSD: head/sys/dev/sound/pcm/feeder_chain.c 193640 2009-06-07 19:12:08Z ariff $
$FreeBSD: head/sys/dev/sound/pcm/feeder.c 227293 2011-11-07 06:44:47Z ed $
$FreeBSD: head/sys/dev/sound/pcm/dsp.c 249585 2013-04-17 11:45:15Z gabor $
$FreeBSD: head/sys/dev/sound/pcm/channel.c 243138 2012-11-16 07:05:57Z mav $
$FreeBSD: head/sys/dev/sound/pcm/buffer.c 243450 2012-11-23 13:43:51Z mav $
$FreeBSD: head/sys/dev/sound/pcm/ac97_patch.c 193640 2009-06-07 19:12:08Z ariff $
$FreeBSD: head/sys/dev/sound/pcm/ac97.c 227293 2011-11-07 06:44:47Z ed $
$FreeBSD: head/sys/dev/sound/pci/hda/hdacc.c 247910 2013-03-07 07:54:50Z glebius $
$FreeBSD: head/sys/dev/sound/pci/hda/hdac.c 244980 2013-01-02 21:56:58Z jfv $
$FreeBSD: head/sys/dev/sound/pci/hda/hdaa_patches.c 253036 2013-07-08 15:28:09Z mav $
$FreeBSD: head/sys/dev/sound/pci/hda/hdaa.c 246983 2013-02-19 10:25:51Z uqs $
$FreeBSD: head/sys/dev/sound/pci/via8233.c 193640 2009-06-07 19:12:08Z ariff $
$FreeBSD: head/sys/dev/sound/pci/ich.c 216518 2010-12-18 14:21:28Z tijl $
$FreeBSD: head/sys/dev/sound/pci/es137x.c 254263 2013-08-12 23:30:01Z scottl $
$FreeBSD: head/sys/dev/sound/pci/csapcm.c 193640 2009-06-07 19:12:08Z ariff $
$FreeBSD: head/sys/dev/sound/pci/csa.c 254263 2013-08-12 23:30:01Z scottl $
$FreeBSD: head/sys/dev/sound/pci/cmi.c 254263 2013-08-12 23:30:01Z scottl $
$FreeBSD: head/sys/dev/sound/isa/sndbuf_dma.c 193640 2009-06-07 19:12:08Z ariff $
```

Thank you.


----------



## fernandel (Sep 27, 2013)

```
dev.hdaa.1.nid14: pin: Line-out (None) [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x0041000b STEREO
        Pin cap: 0x00000020 IN
     Pin config: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000000
      Input amp: 0x00270200 mute=0 step=2 size=39 offset=0 (0/20dB)

dev.hdaa.1.nid14_config: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid14_original: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
```

Is it possible that there is a problem because Line-out is DISABLED? What "hint" should there be to enable the line?

Thanks.


----------



## fernandel (Oct 8, 2013)

Again me...

I did rebuild kernel without snd_hda. After restarting the computer I manually load snd_hda and I have:

```
cat /dev/sndstat
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Internal Analog 4.0/2.0)> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Rear Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm2: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Rear Digital)> (play/rec)
pcm3: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> (play)
```


```
sysctl dev.hdaa
dev.hdaa.0.%desc: Cirrus Logic CS4206 Audio Function Group
dev.hdaa.0.%driver: hdaa
dev.hdaa.0.%location: nid=1
dev.hdaa.0.%pnpinfo: type=0x01 subsystem=0x106b5100
dev.hdaa.0.%parent: hdacc0
dev.hdaa.0.nid2: audio output
     Widget cap: 0x000d041d PWR STEREO
    Association: 4 (0x0001)
            OSS: pcm (pcm)
     Stream cap: 0x00000003 FLOAT32 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x001e07f0 16 20 24 32 bits, 32 44 48 88 96 176 192 KHz
     Output amp: 0x80017f73 mute=1 step=127 size=1 offset=115 (-57/6dB)

dev.hdaa.0.nid3: audio output
     Widget cap: 0x000d041d PWR STEREO
    Association: 3 (0x0001)
            OSS: pcm (pcm)
     Stream cap: 0x00000003 FLOAT32 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x001e07f0 16 20 24 32 bits, 32 44 48 88 96 176 192 KHz
     Output amp: 0x80017f73 mute=1 step=127 size=1 offset=115 (-57/6dB)

dev.hdaa.0.nid4: audio output
     Widget cap: 0x000d041d PWR STEREO
    Association: 3 (0x0004)
            OSS: pcm (pcm)
     Stream cap: 0x00000003 FLOAT32 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x001e07f0 16 20 24 32 bits, 32 44 48 88 96 176 192 KHz
     Output amp: 0x80017f73 mute=1 step=127 size=1 offset=115 (-57/6dB)

dev.hdaa.0.nid5: audio input
     Widget cap: 0x0018051b PWR STEREO
    Association: 1 (0x0001)
     Stream cap: 0x00000003 FLOAT32 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x001e01f5 16 20 24 32 bits, 8 16 32 44 48 88 96 KHz
      Input amp: 0x80033f33 mute=1 step=63 size=3 offset=51 (-51/12dB)
    Connections: 2
          + <- nid=12 [pin: Line-in (Blue Jack)] (selected)
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=18 [pin: Line-out (None)] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.0.nid6: audio input
     Widget cap: 0x0018051b PWR STEREO
    Association: 0 (0x0001)
     Stream cap: 0x00000003 FLOAT32 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x001e01f5 16 20 24 32 bits, 8 16 32 44 48 88 96 KHz
      Input amp: 0x80033f33 mute=1 step=63 size=3 offset=51 (-51/12dB)
    Connections: 2
          + <- nid=13 [pin: Mic (Fixed)] (selected)
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=14 [pin: Line-out (None)] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.0.nid7: audio input
     Widget cap: 0x00180791 PWR DIGITAL UNSOL STEREO
    Association: 2 (0x0001)
     Stream cap: 0x00000007 AC3 FLOAT32 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x001e0570 16 20 24 32 bits, 32 44 48 96 192 KHz
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=15 [pin: SPDIF-in (White Jack)]

dev.hdaa.0.nid8: audio output
     Widget cap: 0x00040611 PWR DIGITAL STEREO
    Association: 5 (0x0001)
            OSS: pcm (pcm)
     Stream cap: 0x00000007 AC3 FLOAT32 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x001e07f0 16 20 24 32 bits, 32 44 48 88 96 176 192 KHz

dev.hdaa.0.nid9: pin: Headphones (Green Jack)
     Widget cap: 0x00410581 PWR UNSOL STEREO
    Association: 4 (0x0001)
        Pin cap: 0x0000001c PDC HP OUT
     Pin config: 0x012b4050 as=5 seq=0 device=Headphones conn=Jack ctype=Combo loc=Rear color=Green misc=0
    Pin control: 0x000000c0 HP OUT
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=2 [audio output]

dev.hdaa.0.nid9_config: 0x012b4050 as=5 seq=0 device=Headphones conn=Jack ctype=Combo loc=Rear color=Green misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid9_original: 0x012b4050 as=5 seq=0 device=Headphones conn=Jack ctype=Combo loc=Rear color=Green misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid10: pin: Speaker (Fixed)
     Widget cap: 0x00410581 PWR UNSOL STEREO
    Association: 3 (0x0001)
        Pin cap: 0x00000054 PDC OUT BAL
     Pin config: 0x90100140 as=4 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=Fixed ctype=Unknown loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
    Pin control: 0x00000040 OUT
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=3 [audio output]

dev.hdaa.0.nid10_config: 0x90100140 as=4 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=Fixed ctype=Unknown loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid10_original: 0x90100140 as=4 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=Fixed ctype=Unknown loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid11: pin: Speaker (Fixed)
     Widget cap: 0x00410101 STEREO
    Association: 3 (0x0004)
        Pin cap: 0x00000050 OUT BAL
     Pin config: 0x90100142 as=4 seq=2 device=Speaker conn=Fixed ctype=Unknown loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
    Pin control: 0x00000040 OUT
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=4 [audio output]

dev.hdaa.0.nid11_config: 0x90100142 as=4 seq=2 device=Speaker conn=Fixed ctype=Unknown loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid11_original: 0x90100142 as=4 seq=2 device=Speaker conn=Fixed ctype=Unknown loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid12: pin: Line-in (Blue Jack)
     Widget cap: 0x0041048b PWR UNSOL STEREO
    Association: 1 (0x0001)
            OSS: line (line)
        Pin cap: 0x00000024 PDC IN
     Pin config: 0x018b3020 as=2 seq=0 device=Line-in conn=Jack ctype=Combo loc=Rear color=Blue misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000020 IN
      Input amp: 0x00270300 mute=0 step=3 size=39 offset=0 (0/30dB)

dev.hdaa.0.nid12_config: 0x018b3020 as=2 seq=0 device=Line-in conn=Jack ctype=Combo loc=Rear color=Blue misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid12_original: 0x018b3020 as=2 seq=0 device=Line-in conn=Jack ctype=Combo loc=Rear color=Blue misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid13: pin: Mic (Fixed)
     Widget cap: 0x0041048b PWR UNSOL STEREO
    Association: 0 (0x0001)
            OSS: monitor (monitor)
        Pin cap: 0x00001764 PDC IN BAL VREF[ 50 80 GROUND HIZ ]
     Pin config: 0x90a00110 as=1 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Fixed ctype=Unknown loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
    Pin control: 0x00000024 IN VREFs
      Input amp: 0x00270300 mute=0 step=3 size=39 offset=0 (0/30dB)

dev.hdaa.0.nid13_config: 0x90a00110 as=1 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Fixed ctype=Unknown loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid13_original: 0x90a00110 as=1 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Fixed ctype=Unknown loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid14: pin: Line-out (None) [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x0041000b STEREO
        Pin cap: 0x00000020 IN
     Pin config: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000000
      Input amp: 0x00270200 mute=0 step=2 size=39 offset=0 (0/20dB)

dev.hdaa.0.nid14_config: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid14_original: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid15: pin: SPDIF-in (White Jack)
     Widget cap: 0x00410681 PWR DIGITAL UNSOL STEREO
    Association: 2 (0x0001)
            OSS: dig1 (dig1)
        Pin cap: 0x00000024 PDC IN
     Pin config: 0x01cbe030 as=3 seq=0 device=SPDIF-in conn=Jack ctype=Combo loc=Rear color=White misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000020 IN

dev.hdaa.0.nid15_config: 0x01cbe030 as=3 seq=0 device=SPDIF-in conn=Jack ctype=Combo loc=Rear color=White misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid15_original: 0x01cbe030 as=3 seq=0 device=SPDIF-in conn=Jack ctype=Combo loc=Rear color=White misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid16: pin: SPDIF-out (White Jack)
     Widget cap: 0x00410301 DIGITAL STEREO
    Association: 5 (0x0001)
        Pin cap: 0x00000010 OUT
     Pin config: 0x014be060 as=6 seq=0 device=SPDIF-out conn=Jack ctype=Combo loc=Rear color=White misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000040 OUT
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=8 [audio output]

dev.hdaa.0.nid16_config: 0x014be060 as=6 seq=0 device=SPDIF-out conn=Jack ctype=Combo loc=Rear color=White misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid16_original: 0x014be060 as=6 seq=0 device=SPDIF-out conn=Jack ctype=Combo loc=Rear color=White misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid17: vendor widget [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00f00040 PROC

dev.hdaa.0.nid18: pin: Line-out (None) [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x0041000b STEREO
        Pin cap: 0x00000020 IN
     Pin config: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000000
      Input amp: 0x00270200 mute=0 step=2 size=39 offset=0 (0/20dB)

dev.hdaa.0.nid18_config: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid18_original: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid19: beep widget
     Widget cap: 0x00700000
    Association: -2 (0x0000)
            OSS: speaker (speaker)

dev.hdaa.0.nid20: audio output [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00040611 PWR DIGITAL STEREO
     Stream cap: 0x00000007 AC3 FLOAT32 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x001e07f0 16 20 24 32 bits, 32 44 48 88 96 176 192 KHz

dev.hdaa.0.nid21: pin: Line-out (None) [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00410301 DIGITAL STEREO
        Pin cap: 0x00000010 OUT
     Pin config: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000000
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=20 [audio output] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.0.nid21_config: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid21_original: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.config: forcestereo,ivref50,ivref80,ivref100,ivref,vref
dev.hdaa.0.gpi_state: 
dev.hdaa.0.gpio_state: 0=disabled 1=disabled 2=disabled 3=output(0)
dev.hdaa.0.gpio_config: 0=keep 1=keep 2=keep 3=keep
dev.hdaa.0.gpo_state: 
dev.hdaa.0.gpo_config: 
dev.hdaa.0.reconfig: 0
dev.hdaa.1.%desc: ATI R6xx Audio Function Group
dev.hdaa.1.%driver: hdaa
dev.hdaa.1.%location: nid=1
dev.hdaa.1.%pnpinfo: type=0x01 subsystem=0x00aa0100
dev.hdaa.1.%parent: hdacc1
dev.hdaa.1.nid2: audio output
     Widget cap: 0x00000201 DIGITAL STEREO
    Association: 0 (0x0001)
            OSS: pcm (pcm)
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x00020070 16 bits, 32 44 48 KHz

dev.hdaa.1.nid3: pin: Digital-out (Jack)
     Widget cap: 0x00400381 DIGITAL UNSOL STEREO
    Association: 0 (0x0001)
        Pin cap: 0x00000094 PDC OUT HDMI
     Pin config: 0x18560010 as=1 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000040 OUT
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=2 [audio output]

dev.hdaa.1.nid3_config: 0x18560010 as=1 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid3_original: 0x18560010 as=1 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.config: forcestereo,ivref50,ivref80,ivref100,ivref,vref
dev.hdaa.1.gpi_state: 
dev.hdaa.1.gpio_state: 
dev.hdaa.1.gpio_config: 
dev.hdaa.1.gpo_state: 
dev.hdaa.1.gpo_config: 
dev.hdaa.1.reconfig: 0
```
I have installed Xfce4 but sound still doesn't work.

Any idea, please?


----------



## fernandel (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks to the help of user @andersbo87 I am nearer to sound settings . I have sound through speakers and the internal microphone works too but sound is not so good yet.


----------



## fernandel (Oct 18, 2013)

I am confused. 
I did start computer with boot_verbose and I got:


```
dmesg |grep hdaa
hdaa0: <ATI R6xx Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> at nid 3 on hdaa0
hdaa1: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm1: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Internal Analog 4.0/2.0)> at nid 10,11 and 13 on hdaa1
pcm2: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Rear Analog)> at nid 9 and 12 on hdaa1
pcm3: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Rear Digital)> at nid 16 and 15 on hdaa1
hdaa0: <ATI R6xx Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
hdaa0: Subsystem ID: 0x00aa0100
hdaa0: NumGPIO=0 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=0
hdaa0: Original pins configuration:
hdaa0: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa0:  3 18560010 1  0  Digital-out   Jack  Digital 0x18       Unknown 0
hdaa0: Patched pins configuration:
hdaa0: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa0:  3 18560010 1  0  Digital-out   Jack  Digital 0x18       Unknown 0
hdaa0: 1 associations found:
hdaa0: Association 0 (1) out:
hdaa0:  Pin nid=3 seq=0
hdaa0: Tracing association 0 (1)
hdaa0:  Pin 3 traced to DAC 2
hdaa0: Association 0 (1) trace succeeded
hdaa0: Looking for additional DAC for association 0 (1)
hdaa0: Tracing input monitor
hdaa0: Tracing other input monitors
hdaa0: Tracing beeper
hdaa0: Pin sense: nid=3 sense=0x7fffffff (disconnected, ELD valid)
hdaa0: FG config/quirks: forcestereo ivref50 ivref80 ivref100 ivref
pcm0: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> at nid 3 on hdaa0
hdaa1: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
hdaa1: Subsystem ID: 0x106b5100
hdaa1: NumGPIO=4 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=0
hdaa1:  GPIO0: disabled
hdaa1:  GPIO1: disabled
hdaa1:  GPIO2: disabled
hdaa1:  GPIO3: output state=0
hdaa1: Original pins configuration:
hdaa1: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa1:  9 012b4050 5  0  Headphones    Jack  Combo   Rear       Green   0
hdaa1: 10 90100140 4  0  Speaker       Fixed Unknown Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa1: 11 90100142 4  2  Speaker       Fixed Unknown Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa1: 12 018b3020 2  0  Line-in       Jack  Combo   Rear       Blue    0
hdaa1: 13 90a00110 1  0  Mic           Fixed Unknown Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa1: 14 400000f0 15 0  Line-out      None  Unknown 0x00       Unknown 0
hdaa1: 15 01cbe030 3  0  SPDIF-in      Jack  Combo   Rear       White   0
hdaa1: 16 014be060 6  0  SPDIF-out     Jack  Combo   Rear       White   0
hdaa1: 18 400000f0 15 0  Line-out      None  Unknown 0x00       Unknown 0
hdaa1: 21 400000f0 15 0  Line-out      None  Unknown 0x00       Unknown 0
hdaa1: Patched pins configuration:
hdaa1: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa1:  9 012b4050 5  0  Headphones    Jack  Combo   Rear       Green   0
hdaa1: 10 90100140 4  0  Speaker       Fixed Unknown Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa1: 11 90100142 4  2  Speaker       Fixed Unknown Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa1: 12 018b3020 2  0  Line-in       Jack  Combo   Rear       Blue    0
hdaa1: 13 90a00110 1  0  Mic           Fixed Unknown Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa1: 14 400000f0 15 0  Line-out      None  Unknown 0x00       Unknown 0 DISA
hdaa1: 15 01cbe030 3  0  SPDIF-in      Jack  Combo   Rear       White   0
hdaa1: 16 014be060 6  0  SPDIF-out     Jack  Combo   Rear       White   0
hdaa1: 18 400000f0 15 0  Line-out      None  Unknown 0x00       Unknown 0 DISA
hdaa1: 21 400000f0 15 0  Line-out      None  Unknown 0x00       Unknown 0 DISA
hdaa1: 6 associations found:
hdaa1: Association 0 (1) in:
hdaa1:  Pin nid=13 seq=0
hdaa1: Association 1 (2) in:
hdaa1:  Pin nid=12 seq=0
hdaa1: Association 2 (3) in:
hdaa1:  Pin nid=15 seq=0
hdaa1: Association 3 (4) out:
hdaa1:  Pin nid=10 seq=0
hdaa1:  Pin nid=11 seq=2
hdaa1: Association 4 (5) out:
hdaa1:  Pin nid=9 seq=0
hdaa1: Association 5 (6) out:
hdaa1:  Pin nid=16 seq=0
hdaa1: Tracing association 0 (1)
hdaa1:  Unable to trace pin 13 to ADC 5, undo traces
hdaa1:  Pin 13 traced to ADC 6
hdaa1: Association 0 (1) trace succeeded
hdaa1: Tracing association 1 (2)
hdaa1:  Pin 12 traced to ADC 5
hdaa1: Association 1 (2) trace succeeded
hdaa1: Tracing association 2 (3)
hdaa1:  Pin 15 traced to ADC 7
hdaa1: Association 2 (3) trace succeeded
hdaa1: Tracing association 3 (4)
hdaa1:  Pin 10 traced to DAC 3
hdaa1:  Pin 11 traced to DAC 4
hdaa1: Association 3 (4) trace succeeded
hdaa1: Tracing association 4 (5)
hdaa1:  Pin 9 traced to DAC 2
hdaa1: Association 4 (5) trace succeeded
hdaa1: Tracing association 5 (6)
hdaa1:  Pin 16 traced to DAC 8
hdaa1: Association 5 (6) trace succeeded
hdaa1: Looking for additional ADC for association 0 (1)
hdaa1: Looking for additional ADC for association 1 (2)
hdaa1: Looking for additional ADC for association 2 (3)
hdaa1: Looking for additional DAC for association 3 (4)
hdaa1: Looking for additional DAC for association 4 (5)
hdaa1: Looking for additional DAC for association 5 (6)
hdaa1: Tracing input monitor
hdaa1: Tracing other input monitors
hdaa1:  Tracing nid 12 to out
hdaa1:  Tracing nid 13 to out
hdaa1:  Tracing nid 15 to out
hdaa1: Tracing beeper
hdaa1: FG config/quirks: forcestereo ivref50 ivref80 ivref100 ivref
pcm1: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Internal Analog 4.0/2.0)> at nid 10,11 and 13 on hdaa1
pcm2: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Rear Analog)> at nid 9 and 12 on hdaa1
pcm3: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Rear Digital)> at nid 16 and 15 on hdaa1
```
If I run

```
sysctl dev.hdaa.1.gpio_config=3=set
```
than I have sound from speakers and microphone works but headphones doesn't work. Sound is not so good but it is a sound . 
The problem is because I don't know how to use hints.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fernandel (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi!

I saw previous thread how easy was solved but I cannot solve mine:
The internal microphone works and internal speakers but when I connect headphones it doesn't turn speaker off. They both play at the same time.
`cat /dev/sndstat`

```
Installed devices:
pcm0: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> (play)
pcm1: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Analog 4.0+HP/2.0)> (play/rec) default
pcm2: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Rear Analog Line-in)> (rec)
pcm3: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Rear Digital)> (play/rec)
```
In /etc/sysctl.conf I have but I did try all units and it works just 1:

```
hw.snd.default_auto=0
hw.snd.default_unit=1
```
In /boot/device.hints I put:

```
hint.pcm.1.eq=1
hint.hdaa.1.gpio_config="3=set"
hint.hdaa.1.nid9.config="as=4 seq=15"
hint.hdaa.1.nid10.config="as=4 seq=0 device=monitor"
hint.hdaa.1.nid11.config="as=4 seq=4"
```
`sysctl -a | grep snd`

```
device   snd_cmi
device   snd_csa
device   snd_emu10kx
device   snd_es137x
device   snd_hda
device   snd_ich
device   snd_via8233
hw.snd.maxautovchans: 16
hw.snd.default_unit: 1
hw.snd.version: 2009061500/amd64
hw.snd.default_auto: 0
hw.snd.verbose: 0
hw.snd.vpc_mixer_bypass: 1
hw.snd.feeder_rate_quality: 1
hw.snd.feeder_rate_round: 25
hw.snd.feeder_rate_max: 2016000
hw.snd.feeder_rate_min: 1
hw.snd.feeder_rate_polyphase_max: 183040
hw.snd.feeder_rate_presets: 100:8:0.85 100:36:0.92 100:164:0.97
hw.snd.feeder_eq_exact_rate: 0
hw.snd.feeder_eq_presets: PEQ:16000,0.2500,62,0.2500:-9,9,1.0:44100,48000,88200,96000,176400,192000
hw.snd.basename_clone: 1
hw.snd.compat_linux_mmap: 0
hw.snd.vpc_reset: 0
hw.snd.vpc_0db: 45
hw.snd.vpc_autoreset: 1
hw.snd.latency_profile: 1
hw.snd.latency: 5
hw.snd.report_soft_matrix: 1
hw.snd.report_soft_formats: 1
```
`sysctl -a | grep hda`

```
kern.msgbuf: tion Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> at nid 3 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac1
hdaa1: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm1: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Analog 6ch/2.0)> at nid 9,10,11 and 13 on hdaa1
pcm2: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Rear Analog Line-in)> at nid 12 on hdaa1
pcm3: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Rear Digital)> at nid 16 and 15 on hdaa1
hdac0: <ATI RV770 HDA Controller> mem 0xd0630000-0xd0633fff irq 17 at device 0.1 on pci1
hdac1: <Intel 5 Series/3400 Series HDA Controller> mem 0xd0700000-0xd0703fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdacc0: <ATI R6xx HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <ATI R6xx Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> at nid 3 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac1
hdaa1: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
hdaa1: hdaa_audio_as_parse: Duplicate pin 0 (11) in association 4! Disabling association.
pcm1: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Internal Analog Mic)> at nid 13 on hdaa1
pcm2: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Rear Analog Line-in)> at nid 12 on hdaa1
pcm3: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Rear Digital)> at nid 16 and 15 on hdaa1
hdac0: <ATI RV770 HDA Controller> mem 0xd0630000-0xd0633fff irq 17 at device 0.1 on pci1
hdac1: <Intel 5 Series/3400 Series HDA Controller> mem 0xd0700000-0xd0703fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdacc0: <ATI R6xx HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <ATI R6xx Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> at nid 3 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac1
hdaa1: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
hdaa1: hdaa_audio_as_parse: Duplicate pin 0 (11) in association 4! Disabling association.
pcm1: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Internal Analog Mic)> at nid 13 on hdaa1
pcm2: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Rear Analog Line-in)> at nid 12 on hdaa1
pcm3: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Rear Digital)> at nid 16 and 15 on hdaa1
hdac0: <ATI RV770 HDA Controller> mem 0xd0630000-0xd0633fff irq 17 at device 0.1 on pci1
hdac1: <Intel 5 Series/3400 Series HDA Controller> mem 0xd0700000-0xd0703fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdacc0: <ATI R6xx HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <ATI R6xx Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> at nid 3 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac1
hdaa1: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm1: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Analog 6ch/2.0)> at nid 9,10,11 and 13 on hdaa1
pcm2: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Rear Analog Line-in)> at nid 12 on hdaa1
pcm3: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Rear Digital)> at nid 16 and 15 on hdaa1
hdac0: <ATI RV770 HDA Controller> mem 0xd0630000-0xd0633fff irq 17 at device 0.1 on pci1
hdac1: <Intel 5 Series/3400 Series HDA Controller> mem 0xd0700000-0xd0703fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdacc0: <ATI R6xx HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <ATI R6xx Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> at nid 3 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac1
hdaa1: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm1: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Analog 4.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 10,11,9 and 13 on hdaa1
pcm2: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Rear Analog Line-in)> at nid 12 on hdaa1
pcm3: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Rear Digital)> at nid 16 and 15 on hdaa1
device   snd_hda
dev.pcm.3.%parent: hdaa1
dev.pcm.2.%parent: hdaa1
dev.pcm.1.%parent: hdaa1
dev.pcm.0.%parent: hdaa0
dev.hdaa.1.reconfig: 0
dev.hdaa.1.gpo_config:
dev.hdaa.1.gpo_state:
dev.hdaa.1.gpio_config: 0=keep 1=set 2=keep 3=set
dev.hdaa.1.gpio_state: 0=disabled 1=output(1) 2=disabled 3=output(1)
dev.hdaa.1.gpi_state:
dev.hdaa.1.config: forcestereo,ivref50,ivref80,ivref100,ivref,vref
dev.hdaa.1.nid21_original: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid21_config: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid21: pin: Line-out (None) [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.1.nid20: audio output [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.1.nid19: beep widget
dev.hdaa.1.nid18_original: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid18_config: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid18: pin: Line-out (None) [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.1.nid17: vendor widget [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.1.nid16_original: 0x014be060 as=6 seq=0 device=SPDIF-out conn=Jack ctype=Combo loc=Rear color=White misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid16_config: 0x014be060 as=6 seq=0 device=SPDIF-out conn=Jack ctype=Combo loc=Rear color=White misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid16: pin: SPDIF-out (White Jack)
dev.hdaa.1.nid15_original: 0x01cbe030 as=3 seq=0 device=SPDIF-in conn=Jack ctype=Combo loc=Rear color=White misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid15_config: 0x01cbe030 as=3 seq=0 device=SPDIF-in conn=Jack ctype=Combo loc=Rear color=White misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid15: pin: SPDIF-in (White Jack)
dev.hdaa.1.nid14_original: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid14_config: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid14: pin: Line-out (None) [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.1.nid13_original: 0x90a00110 as=1 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Fixed ctype=Unknown loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid13_config: 0x90a00110 as=1 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Fixed ctype=Unknown loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid13: pin: Mic (Fixed)
dev.hdaa.1.nid12_original: 0x018b3020 as=2 seq=0 device=Line-in conn=Jack ctype=Combo loc=Rear color=Blue misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid12_config: 0x018b3020 as=2 seq=0 device=Line-in conn=Jack ctype=Combo loc=Rear color=Blue misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid12: pin: Line-in (Blue Jack)
dev.hdaa.1.nid11_original: 0x90100142 as=4 seq=2 device=Speaker conn=Fixed ctype=Unknown loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid11_config: 0x90100144 as=4 seq=4 device=Speaker conn=Fixed ctype=Unknown loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid11: pin: Speaker (Fixed)
dev.hdaa.1.nid10_original: 0x90100140 as=4 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=Fixed ctype=Unknown loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid10_config: 0x90000140 as=4 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=Fixed ctype=Unknown loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid10: pin: Line-out (Fixed)
dev.hdaa.1.nid9_original: 0x012b4050 as=5 seq=0 device=Headphones conn=Jack ctype=Combo loc=Rear color=Green misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid9_config: 0x012b404f as=4 seq=15 device=Headphones conn=Jack ctype=Combo loc=Rear color=Green misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid9: pin: Headphones (Green Jack)
dev.hdaa.1.nid8: audio output
dev.hdaa.1.nid7: audio input
dev.hdaa.1.nid6: audio input
dev.hdaa.1.nid5: audio input
dev.hdaa.1.nid4: audio output
dev.hdaa.1.nid3: audio output
dev.hdaa.1.nid2: audio output
dev.hdaa.1.%parent: hdacc1
dev.hdaa.1.%pnpinfo: type=0x01 subsystem=0x106b5100
dev.hdaa.1.%location: nid=1
dev.hdaa.1.%driver: hdaa
dev.hdaa.1.%desc: Cirrus Logic CS4206 Audio Function Group
dev.hdaa.0.reconfig: 0
dev.hdaa.0.gpo_config:
dev.hdaa.0.gpo_state:
dev.hdaa.0.gpio_config:
dev.hdaa.0.gpio_state:
dev.hdaa.0.gpi_state:
dev.hdaa.0.config: forcestereo,ivref50,ivref80,ivref100,ivref,vref
dev.hdaa.0.nid3_original: 0x18560010 as=1 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid3_config: 0x18560010 as=1 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid3: pin: Digital-out (Jack)
dev.hdaa.0.nid2: audio output
dev.hdaa.0.%parent: hdacc0
dev.hdaa.0.%pnpinfo: type=0x01 subsystem=0x00aa0100
dev.hdaa.0.%location: nid=1
dev.hdaa.0.%driver: hdaa
dev.hdaa.0.%desc: ATI R6xx Audio Function Group
dev.hdaa.%parent:
dev.hdacc.1.%parent: hdac1
dev.hdacc.1.%pnpinfo: vendor=0x1013 device=0x4206 revision=0x03 stepping=0x01
dev.hdacc.1.%location: cad=0
dev.hdacc.1.%driver: hdacc
dev.hdacc.1.%desc: Cirrus Logic CS4206 HDA CODEC
dev.hdacc.0.%parent: hdac0
dev.hdacc.0.%pnpinfo: vendor=0x1002 device=0xaa01 revision=0x01 stepping=0x00
dev.hdacc.0.%location: cad=0
dev.hdacc.0.%driver: hdacc
dev.hdacc.0.%desc: ATI R6xx HDA CODEC
dev.hdacc.%parent:
dev.hdac.1.polling: 0
dev.hdac.1.pindump: 0
dev.hdac.1.wake: 0
dev.hdac.1.%parent: pci0
dev.hdac.1.%pnpinfo: vendor=0x8086 device=0x3b56 subvendor=0x8086 subdevice=0x7270 class=0x040300
dev.hdac.1.%location: slot=27 function=0 handle=\_SB_.PCI0.HDEF
dev.hdac.1.%driver: hdac
dev.hdac.1.%desc: Intel 5 Series/3400 Series HDA Controller
dev.hdac.0.polling: 0
dev.hdac.0.pindump: 0
dev.hdac.0.%parent: pci1
dev.hdac.0.%pnpinfo: vendor=0x1002 device=0xaa30 subvendor=0x106b subdevice=0xaa30 class=0x040300
dev.hdac.0.%location: slot=0 function=1 handle=\_SB_.PCI0.P0P2.HDAU
dev.hdac.0.%driver: hdac
dev.hdac.0.%desc: ATI RV770 HDA Controller
dev.hdac.%parent:
```
`mixer`

```
Mixer vol  is currently set to  54:44
Mixer bass  is currently set to  50:50
Mixer treble  is currently set to  50:50
Mixer pcm  is currently set to  91:91
Mixer rec  is currently set to 100:100
Mixer monitor  is currently set to  67:67
Recording source: monitor
```

I did stack here. Thank you.

Fernandel


----------



## shepper (Oct 31, 2015)

I found your previous Thread 42076.  I would start with a simple configuration and then add features.

From you previous post nid9 looks like the headphone and nid10 or nid11 the internal speakers.  The previous post also cautioned you to be sure your are using the correct jack/socket types - a 3 pin jack will not work in a 4 pin socket and vice-a-versa.

With /etc/sysctl.conf

```
hw.snd.default_unit=1
```


I would try
/boot/device.hints

```
hint.hdaa.1.nid9.config="as=4 seq=15"
hint.hdaa.1.nid10.config="as=4 seq=0"
```

and


```
hint.hdaa.1.nid9.config="as=4 seq=15"
hint.hdaa.1.nid11.config="as=4 seq=0"
```


----------



## protocelt (Nov 1, 2015)

Threads merged.


----------



## fernandel (Nov 1, 2015)

shepper said:


> I found your previous Thread 42076.  I would start with a simple configuration and then add features.
> 
> From you previous post nid9 looks like the headphone and nid10 or nid11 the internal speakers.  The previous post also cautioned you to be sure your are using the correct jack/socket types - a 3 pin jack will not work in a 4 pin socket and vice-a-versa.
> 
> ...



I have now in /boot/device.hints:

```
hint.pcm.1.eq=1
hint.hdaa.1.gpio_config="3=set"
hint.hdaa.1.nid9.config="as=4 seq=15"
hint.hdaa.1.nid10.config="as=4 seq=0"
```

If I use your second suggestion with nid 11 than I get an error:

```
hdaa1: hdaa_audio_as_parse:
Duplicate pin 0(11) in associantion 4!
Disabling association
```

And `sysctl -a |grep hda` shows:

```
hdacc0: <ATI R6xx HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <ATI R6xx Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> at nid 3 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac1
hdaa1: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
hdaa1: hdaa_audio_as_parse: Duplicate pin 0 (10) in association 4! Disabling association.
pcm1: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Internal Analog Mic)> at nid 13 on hdaa1
pcm2: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Rear Analog Line-in)> at nid 12 on hdaa1
pcm3: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Rear Digital)> at nid 16 and 15 on hdaa1
hdac0: <ATI RV770 HDA Controller> mem 0xd0630000-0xd0633fff irq 17 at device 0.1 on pci1
hdac1: <Intel 5 Series/3400 Series HDA Controller> mem 0xd0700000-0xd0703fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdacc0: <ATI R6xx HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <ATI R6xx Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> at nid 3 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac1
hdaa1: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
hdaa1: hdaa_audio_as_parse: Duplicate pin 0 (10) in association 4! Disabling association.
pcm1: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Internal Analog Mic)> at nid 13 on hdaa1
pcm2: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Rear Analog Line-in)> at nid 12 on hdaa1
pcm3: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Rear Digital)> at nid 16 and 15 on hdaa1
hdac0: <ATI RV770 HDA Controller> mem 0xd0630000-0xd0633fff irq 17 at device 0.1 on pci1
hdac1: <Intel 5 Series/3400 Series HDA Controller> mem 0xd0700000-0xd0703fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdacc0: <ATI R6xx HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <ATI R6xx Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> at nid 3 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac1
hdaa1: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm1: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Analog 6ch/2.0)> at nid 9,10,11 and 13 on hdaa1
pcm2: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Rear Analog Line-in)> at nid 12 on hdaa1
pcm3: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Rear Digital)> at nid 16 and 15 on hdaa1
hdac0: <ATI RV770 HDA Controller> mem 0xd0630000-0xd0633fff irq 17 at device 0.1 on pci1
hdac1: <Intel 5 Series/3400 Series HDA Controller> mem 0xd0700000-0xd0703fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdacc0: <ATI R6xx HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <ATI R6xx Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> at nid 3 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac1
hdaa1: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm1: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Analog 6ch/2.0)> at nid 9,10,11 and 13 on hdaa1
pcm2: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Rear Analog Line-in)> at nid 12 on hdaa1
pcm3: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Rear Digital)> at nid 16 and 15 on hdaa1
hdac0: <ATI RV770 HDA Controller> mem 0xd0630000-0xd0633fff irq 17 at device 0.1 on pci1
hdac1: <Intel 5 Series/3400 Series HDA Controller> mem 0xd0700000-0xd0703fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdacc0: <ATI R6xx HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <ATI R6xx Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> at nid 3 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac1
hdaa1: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
hdaa1: hdaa_audio_as_parse: Duplicate pin 0 (11) in association 4! Disabling association.
pcm1: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Internal Analog Mic)> at nid 13 on hdaa1
pcm2: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Rear Analog Line-in)> at nid 12 on hdaa1
pcm3: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Rear Digital)> at nid 16 and 15 on hdaa1
hdac0: <ATI RV770 HDA Controller> mem 0xd0630000-0xd0633fff irq 17 at device 0.1 on pci1
hdac1: <Intel 5 Series/3400 Series HDA Controller> mem 0xd0700000-0xd0703fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdacc0: <ATI R6xx HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <ATI R6xx Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> at nid 3 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac1
hdaa1: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm1: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Analog 4.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 10,11,9 and 13 on hdaa1
pcm2: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Rear Analog Line-in)> at nid 12 on hdaa1
pcm3: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Rear Digital)> at nid 16 and 15 on hdaa1
device   snd_hda
dev.pcm.3.%parent: hdaa1
dev.pcm.2.%parent: hdaa1
dev.pcm.1.%parent: hdaa1
dev.pcm.0.%parent: hdaa0
dev.hdaa.1.reconfig: 0
dev.hdaa.1.gpo_config:
dev.hdaa.1.gpo_state:
dev.hdaa.1.gpio_config: 0=keep 1=set 2=keep 3=set
dev.hdaa.1.gpio_state: 0=disabled 1=output(1) 2=disabled 3=output(1)
dev.hdaa.1.gpi_state:
dev.hdaa.1.config: forcestereo,ivref50,ivref80,ivref100,ivref,vref
dev.hdaa.1.nid21_original: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid21_config: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid21: pin: Line-out (None) [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.1.nid20: audio output [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.1.nid19: beep widget
dev.hdaa.1.nid18_original: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid18_config: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid18: pin: Line-out (None) [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.1.nid17: vendor widget [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.1.nid16_original: 0x014be060 as=6 seq=0 device=SPDIF-out conn=Jack ctype=Combo loc=Rear color=White misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid16_config: 0x014be060 as=6 seq=0 device=SPDIF-out conn=Jack ctype=Combo loc=Rear color=White misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid16: pin: SPDIF-out (White Jack)
dev.hdaa.1.nid15_original: 0x01cbe030 as=3 seq=0 device=SPDIF-in conn=Jack ctype=Combo loc=Rear color=White misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid15_config: 0x01cbe030 as=3 seq=0 device=SPDIF-in conn=Jack ctype=Combo loc=Rear color=White misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid15: pin: SPDIF-in (White Jack)
dev.hdaa.1.nid14_original: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid14_config: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid14: pin: Line-out (None) [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.1.nid13_original: 0x90a00110 as=1 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Fixed ctype=Unknown loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid13_config: 0x90a00110 as=1 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Fixed ctype=Unknown loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid13: pin: Mic (Fixed)
dev.hdaa.1.nid12_original: 0x018b3020 as=2 seq=0 device=Line-in conn=Jack ctype=Combo loc=Rear color=Blue misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid12_config: 0x018b3020 as=2 seq=0 device=Line-in conn=Jack ctype=Combo loc=Rear color=Blue misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid12: pin: Line-in (Blue Jack)
dev.hdaa.1.nid11_original: 0x90100142 as=4 seq=2 device=Speaker conn=Fixed ctype=Unknown loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid11_config: 0x90100142 as=4 seq=2 device=Speaker conn=Fixed ctype=Unknown loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid11: pin: Speaker (Fixed)
dev.hdaa.1.nid10_original: 0x90100140 as=4 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=Fixed ctype=Unknown loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid10_config: 0x90100140 as=4 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=Fixed ctype=Unknown loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid10: pin: Speaker (Fixed)
dev.hdaa.1.nid9_original: 0x012b4050 as=5 seq=0 device=Headphones conn=Jack ctype=Combo loc=Rear color=Green misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid9_config: 0x012b404f as=4 seq=15 device=Headphones conn=Jack ctype=Combo loc=Rear color=Green misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid9: pin: Headphones (Green Jack)
dev.hdaa.1.nid8: audio output
dev.hdaa.1.nid7: audio input
dev.hdaa.1.nid6: audio input
dev.hdaa.1.nid5: audio input
dev.hdaa.1.nid4: audio output
dev.hdaa.1.nid3: audio output
dev.hdaa.1.nid2: audio output
dev.hdaa.1.%parent: hdacc1
dev.hdaa.1.%pnpinfo: type=0x01 subsystem=0x106b5100
dev.hdaa.1.%location: nid=1
dev.hdaa.1.%driver: hdaa
dev.hdaa.1.%desc: Cirrus Logic CS4206 Audio Function Group
dev.hdaa.0.reconfig: 0
dev.hdaa.0.gpo_config:
dev.hdaa.0.gpo_state:
dev.hdaa.0.gpio_config:
dev.hdaa.0.gpio_state:
dev.hdaa.0.gpi_state:
dev.hdaa.0.config: forcestereo,ivref50,ivref80,ivref100,ivref,vref
dev.hdaa.0.nid3_original: 0x18560010 as=1 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid3_config: 0x18560010 as=1 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid3: pin: Digital-out (Jack)
dev.hdaa.0.nid2: audio output
dev.hdaa.0.%parent: hdacc0
dev.hdaa.0.%pnpinfo: type=0x01 subsystem=0x00aa0100
dev.hdaa.0.%location: nid=1
dev.hdaa.0.%driver: hdaa
dev.hdaa.0.%desc: ATI R6xx Audio Function Group
dev.hdaa.%parent:
dev.hdacc.1.%parent: hdac1
dev.hdacc.1.%pnpinfo: vendor=0x1013 device=0x4206 revision=0x03 stepping=0x01
dev.hdacc.1.%location: cad=0
dev.hdacc.1.%driver: hdacc
dev.hdacc.1.%desc: Cirrus Logic CS4206 HDA CODEC
dev.hdacc.0.%parent: hdac0
dev.hdacc.0.%pnpinfo: vendor=0x1002 device=0xaa01 revision=0x01 stepping=0x00
dev.hdacc.0.%location: cad=0
dev.hdacc.0.%driver: hdacc
dev.hdacc.0.%desc: ATI R6xx HDA CODEC
dev.hdacc.%parent:
dev.hdac.1.polling: 0
dev.hdac.1.pindump: 0
dev.hdac.1.wake: 0
dev.hdac.1.%parent: pci0
dev.hdac.1.%pnpinfo: vendor=0x8086 device=0x3b56 subvendor=0x8086 subdevice=0x7270 class=0x040300
dev.hdac.1.%location: slot=27 function=0 handle=\_SB_.PCI0.HDEF
dev.hdac.1.%driver: hdac
dev.hdac.1.%desc: Intel 5 Series/3400 Series HDA Controller
dev.hdac.0.polling: 0
dev.hdac.0.pindump: 0
dev.hdac.0.%parent: pci1
dev.hdac.0.%pnpinfo: vendor=0x1002 device=0xaa30 subvendor=0x106b subdevice=0xaa30 class=0x040300
dev.hdac.0.%location: slot=0 function=1 handle=\_SB_.PCI0.P0P2.HDAU
dev.hdac.0.%driver: hdac
dev.hdac.0.%desc: ATI RV770 HDA Controller
dev.hdac.%parent:
```

I have sound at the same time on the speaker and headphones.

Thank you

I forgot to write: I use GNOME3 now and for the sounds I have now three options:
/dev/dsp0 /dev/dsp1 /dev/dsp3

Sounds works on all three but microphone just on 0 but problem with speakers and headphones are the same on all 3.


----------



## shepper (Nov 1, 2015)

```
dev.hdaa.1.nid2: audio output
```
to

```
dev.hdaa.1.nid21_original: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out
```

Are all listed as potential outputs.  Some are not used and those that are should match the physical configuration of your laptop.
nid15 is listed as being on the "rear"  Without the make/model of you laptop and knowledge of where you are plugging in your headphones no one can make any /boot/device.hints.conf recommendations.

Based on your initial post for a Mac 11.1, I also found this on a Mac forum


----------



## fernandel (Nov 1, 2015)

shepper said:


> "dev.hdaa.1.nid2: audio output"
> to
> "dev.hdaa.1.nid21_original: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out"
> 
> ...



Thank you very much...
I gave up and did turn off internal speaker and and headphones works and I just connect external speakers and if I want a headphones it has a socket .


----------

